# Mountain Biking Pants??



## 1Flashback (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow I am lost! The weather here in NY is allowing me to get some riding in early but it's a bit cold. I am searching for a decent pair of offroad pants but I keep comming up with lots of shorts, 3/4 pants and just a few pants. Any suggestion on a warm, decent quality mountain biking pants and who has them? I don't need the all out downhill pants with use of knee pads.
Thanks!!


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

checkout Endura Singletrack pant. comfy in mid 40deg with a thin baselayer and it has vent zips on the thighs to regulate. They have a great selection. The singletrack is more of a mid to lightweight "shell" that fits like a dh pant. I use 'em on bmx track days too and they work well and have been durable. mine's almost 3yrs running. hope that helps


----------



## DBLDEE20 (Feb 20, 2012)

You could try some ski pants or you could always try a thermal, full length bib. Bontrager makes a nice one with wind blocker built in for around $110. Pants would need to be tapered at bottom of right leg to avoid getting ripped up by chain and front rings. If you don't like the look of tights you could just wear some baggy shorts over top of them

google these pants... Pearl Izumi Men's Select Barrier WxB Pant


----------



## jbf (Jan 28, 2004)

layer - i am in CT and have been wearing tights under lightweight knickers all winter. works for me ...


----------



## epic510 (Dec 15, 2011)

I've found that a "military issue" BDU pair of pants work great. You know, camouflage pants...in color of choice. They have the built in drawstring on the ankle. The are breathable, easy to layer, look cool enough and are relatively cheap. They take a beating and you don't gotta rock the tight look.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

Down to about 30-35F, a thin merino wool base layer under shorts works for me. Below that I add a 2nd base layer, and have been fine to about 20F. My toes and fingers get cold long before my legs.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I guess it depends if you want something cycling-specific, or just for a few random rides when conditions permit.

If you want something cycling-specific, I wear my commuter thermal cycling tights when it is real cold. Legwarmers with regular baggies down to mid-30's keeps me warm enough on the trails. 

If you aren't looking for something cycling specific, I'm sure a pair of windproof sweats or running pants would work just fine. I guess it depends how cool you want to look!


----------

